# Caruso Rollers 101



## dillard (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought this, I used it... my hair was a disaster... How exactly do you use your Caruso rollers? Do you put moisterizer in your hair first? I've seen members like Michelle and Serenity use this with stunning results. My hair ended up puffy and greasy looking?! I steamed them about 10 seconds, then steamed the cover, then let them dry about 30 min. Most of them weren't fully dried yet...even though the directions say 15 minutes...


----------



## NeeSee (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting this question. I got these Friday and I am trying to understand just how to use them also.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jul 24, 2007)

I used mine for the first time on Sunday.  The results were okay (but I attribute that mostly to the overall condition of my hair, not the curlers themselves).  I didn't use any moisturizer beforehand, but they didn't look particularly dry or moist.  Also, I used end papers to protect my hair from the foam curlers.  These worked great.  Overall, my hair looked the same it would have looked as if I had rolled it overnight -- except this only took about 30 minutes 

Sorry.  This is not probably very helpful.  What was the condition of your hair before using the rollers?  I had just washed mine the day before . . . .


----------



## Katt73 (Jul 24, 2007)

Definitely don't steam the covers...it takes forever for my hair to dry when I do that.

I place my roller onto the steamer.  Then I section my hair and smooth a tiny a bit of Elasta QP on my ends. I then get my endpaper ready.  By the time I do that, the roller is ready (about 10 seconds).  I shake the excess moisture out of the roller before using it (that's very important for me to have good results!) I leave them in for about 30 minutes and I'm good to go.  If they are slightly damp, I let the curls airdry before combing.

Practice...you will grow to LOVE them!  Good luck!


----------



## Daisimae (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't use the covers at all. I secure the roller with the little pointed clips that came with the set. I get a much better set this way. The covers help my hair hold too much moisture, so it won't hold a curl.

I put the rollers in first then do my make-up.  By the time I'm finished the rollers and my hair are dry.  I remove the rollers comb my hair and go.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 24, 2007)

Katt73 said:


> Definitely don't steam the covers...it takes forever for my hair to dry when I do that.
> 
> I place my roller onto the steamer. Then I section my hair and smooth a tiny a bit of Elasta QP on my ends. I then get my endpaper ready. By the time I do that, the roller is ready (about 10 seconds). I shake the excess moisture out of the roller before using it (that's very important for me to have good results!) I leave them in for about 30 minutes and I'm good to go. If they are slightly damp, I let the curls airdry before combing.
> 
> Practice...you will grow to LOVE them! Good luck!


 
*What's "end paper"? Where can I get some? *


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 24, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *What's "end paper"? Where can I get some? *


 
End papers are little small white papers that can be found at Sallys or just about any BSS.


IMO 10 seconds is toooooo long to steam it, I only sit mine on there for about 5-6 seconds.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 24, 2007)

You can get end papers (very thin square sheets of paper) from your local BSS for about 2 bucks. They really reduce frizzing. Also, you may want to reduce the time you keep the curler on the steamer. I would suggest 30 seconds. Lastly, depending on what kind of moisturizer your use, it may make your curls limp or absorb too much moisture from the steamer. S-Curl is an example, your hair will not be able to allow the steam to evaporate if you use it first. So try limiting these types of moisturizers prior to using the Caruso. A light oil would probably work best. Good Luck! Once you get the hang of them, you will wonder where have they been all your life!


----------



## myoung (Jul 24, 2007)

SerenityBreeze said:


> You can get end papers (very thin square sheets of paper) from your local BSS for about 2 bucks. They really reduce frizzing. Also, you may want to reduce the time you keep the curler on the steamer. I would *suggest 30 seconds*. Lastly, depending on what kind of moisturizer your use, it may make your curls limp or absorb too much moisture from the steamer. S-Curl is an example, your hair will not be able to allow the steam to evaporate if you use it first. So try limiting these types of moisturizers prior to using the Caruso. A light oil would probably work best. Good Luck! Once you get the hang of them, you will wonder where have they been all your life!


 
I only keep my roller on the steamer about 8 seconds (Thanks Marie170) and it works perfectly.....


----------



## adf23 (Jul 24, 2007)

I love my Carusos as well.

I steam each roller for about 6-8 seconds, shake the excess moisture off.

I use end papers, but prob not in the way alot of gals use them- after i steam the roller, I wrap the end paper around the roller.  

I start off with using the covers- I leave them on for about 10 minutes.  After that, I remove the covers, and clip the rollers to my head.  Usually after about 15 more minutes, they are dry.

I airdry my hair, then use the Carusos. It really works out- at times I have to flat iron my roots (like now, since I am 4 months into transitioning).


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 24, 2007)

*I'm guessing that the End Paper is placed on the roller, & you roll your hair around the paper & roller, right? *


----------



## gimbap (Jul 24, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *I'm guessing that the End Paper is placed on the roller, & you roll your hair around the paper & roller, right? *


 
 I fold the end paper and place it around my hair.  Then I roll my hair


----------



## Katt73 (Jul 24, 2007)

I also fold the end paper in 1/2 and slip it over my ends almost like an envelope or folder. That way, both "sides" of my ends are covered. Then I roll it normally.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thanks, girls!!!!  I've been staring at my carusos for a week, not daring to try 'em.*


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 24, 2007)

Anybody interested in buying a new in the box Caruso roller kit (30 something rollers) hit a sista up via pm. Highest offer can have it.  Maybe I need to be in the exchange forum for this one 


****SOLD***​*


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 24, 2007)

*Yaaaaayyyyy!! It's sistaslick :notworthy*


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 24, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Yaaaaayyyyy!! It's sistaslick :notworthy*



You are crazy.  Now go'on! I'm tryna do a drive by sale on these Carusos


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Until, I PMed Serenity, I was getting just ok results too.  But I finally got the hang of it and I LOVE THEM.  They work better than a curling iron in my opinion.

Here's my two cents:

1. Use some kind of moisturizer to give you a sheen.  I will use whatever but more recently Mango Butter

2. Don't steam cover

3. Leave roller on steamer for about 10 seconds.  If your hair is as long as Serenity's then leave them on a little longer.

4.  Don't fill steamer up above the indicated water line.

5.  Shake/Flick roller after taking it off of steamer just in case there's excess water on them.

I too have been using my Caruso on air dried hair.  Sometimes I blow my roots beforehand.  Got me one of them Domincan brushes the other day... luvs it!!!


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thanks Mocha. I'm you to my buddylist, Serenity! I'll be dilligently PMing you day & night till i get this right  *


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jul 24, 2007)

i did the same exact thing the first time i used carusos. i moisturized my hair and put a setting lotion in it.  the bottom line is it wont work, cause your hair must be totally dry in order for it to set/dry so quickly.   U can lightly moisturize your hair  with a dab if you choose, but your hair must be totally dry before u roll it up.   and steaming the cover is so not necessary.   Its very simple.  i steam the roller for maybe 10secs then i just slap the roller in my head.  I use probably 8 rollers, and it take about 5mins to roll my whole head.  I then wrap my head in a towel...hop in the shower, then finish getting dressed.  and then i take the rollers out and shake the curls out.  i get fluffy soft beautiful curls every time.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 24, 2007)

Katt73 said:


> Definitely don't steam the covers...it takes forever for my hair to dry when I do that.
> 
> I place my roller onto the steamer. Then I section my hair and smooth a tiny a bit of Elasta QP on my ends. I then get my endpaper ready. By the time I do that, the roller is ready (about 10 seconds). I shake the excess moisture out of the roller before using it (that's very important for me to have good results!) I leave them in for about 30 minutes and I'm good to go. If they are slightly damp, I let the curls airdry before combing.
> 
> Practice...you will grow to LOVE them! Good luck!


 
I do the same. Except I use beeswax or shea butter or a light oil. I really need to buy some endpapers 'cause it will smooth it out more. The main thing is to not let them to have excess water.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 24, 2007)

I love my caruso's!!!  It's the only way that I'm able to rollerset my hair w/o breakage.  I moisturize my ends before using them w/ either Sunsilk or Cantu Shea Butter.  I haven't gotten the hang of the end papers, but the rollers work great w/o them.  As a plus, I add  Infusium Leave-In to my steam water before turning the unit on.  My hair comes out full of body, a little more moisturized and full of shine!  I have pics of my Caruso set in my Fotki, if you need examples.

ETA:  I put the bigger rollers on the steamer for about 8-10 seconds, the smaller ones for 5-7 seconds.  I also steam the covers as well.


----------



## dillard (Jul 24, 2007)

oooooooh, ok. i was doing it all wrong then. i can't wait to try it out the "right" way. what a great idea to put some leave-in in the steam water, i'm gonna do that qtslim!! also, i gotta get some end paper, because yeah, my ends were jacked up. ok... this is gonna be great, because i can't keep up the regular rollersetting anymore. my arms hurt now and it just takes me so long. thanx ladies!!


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 25, 2007)

For shiny hair, I mist my hair with Proclaim glossing spray before rolling. Also end wraps are a must for me.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jul 25, 2007)

I moisturize my ends with mango butter then I steam my caruso curler, in the meantime, I lightly soak 1-2 end papers (depending on how big the curler is) in olive oil and wrap them around the curler then put the curler around my hair. I leave it on for 30 mins and then take them out. I then use the formation of the curl and wrap it into a pincurl, I do my entire head this way. I place my satin bonnet on my head and go to sleep. In the morning, I take the pins out of my pincurls, wrap my hair while I get ready then unwrap my hair when it is time to go. I get that silk wrap effect... it.


----------



## Katt73 (Jul 25, 2007)

Bosslady1 said:


> I moisturize my ends with mango butter then I steam my caruso curler, in the meantime, I lightly soak 1-2 end papers (depending on how big the curler is) in olive oil and wrap them around the curler then put the curler around my hair. I leave it on for 30 mins and then take them out. I then use the formation of the curl and wrap it into a pincurl, I do my entire head this way. I place my satin bonnet on my head and go to sleep. In the morning, I take the pins out of my pincurls, wrap my hair while I get ready then unwrap my hair when it is time to go. I get that silk wrap effect... it.


 
Tonight's wash night...I am SO going to try that!  Thanks, Bosslady!


----------



## Cien (Jul 25, 2007)

I bought these rollers a few months ago after seeing Michelle3417's hair--which had been beautifully set with Caruso's. 

However, I tried it also--and being that my hair is texlaxed, it came a big ole poofy mess!!! 


Anyone else with texlaxed hair use Caruso rollers?!!

  I may have to get rid of mine also.....   Either that, or try some of these tips that you ladies have mentioned....


----------



## MissScarlett (Jul 25, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Until, I PMed Serenity, I was getting just ok results too. But I finally got the hang of it and I LOVE THEM. They work better than a curling iron in my opinion.
> 
> Here's my two cents:
> 
> ...


 
what kind is it? I need a better brush for my blowouts


----------



## Reslnt1 (Jul 25, 2007)

i can't find the part mentioned below




qtslim83 said:


> I love my caruso's!!! It's the only way that I'm able to rollerset my hair w/o breakage. I moisturize my ends before using them w/ either Sunsilk or Cantu Shea Butter. I haven't gotten the hang of the end papers, but the rollers work great w/o them. As a plus, I add Infusium Leave-In to my steam water before turning the unit on. My hair comes out full of body, a little more moisturized and full of shine! *I have pics of my Caruso set in my Fotki, if you need examples.*
> 
> ETA: I put the bigger rollers on the steamer for about 8-10 seconds, the smaller ones for 5-7 seconds. I also steam the covers as well.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 25, 2007)

apples said:


> I bought these rollers a few months ago after seeing Michelle3417's hair--which had been beautifully set with Caruso's.
> 
> However, I tried it also--and being that my hair is texlaxed, it came a big ole poofy mess!!!
> 
> ...



bumping...I wanna know too


----------



## lisana (Jul 25, 2007)

Caruso roller are so great. I've heard about them for years and just got them a few weeks ago. It's amazing how they can curl your hair everyday and you get know damage. I started putting a half cap of Lottabody in the steamer and that really helps to set the curl. They are great.


----------



## MissScarlett (Jul 25, 2007)

scorpian said:


> bumping...I wanna know too


 
For me, I only leave the roller on 6-7 secs, if that. I also shake the roller off for excess water. If not, I think it will come out frizzy.

ETA: I have used caruso's since I was about 16/17 when they first came out and I'm 32. I think I was one of the few black girls to even try them.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 25, 2007)

MissScarlett said:


> For me, I only leave the roller on 6-7 secs, if that. I also shake the roller off for excess water. If not, I think it will come out frizzy.
> 
> ETA: I have used caruso's since I was about 16/17 when they first came out and I'm 32. I think I was one of the few black girls to even try them.



Ok.. thanks for the info...
OT... your hair is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MissScarlett (Jul 25, 2007)

scorpian said:


> Ok.. thanks for the info...
> OT... your hair is GORGEOUS!!


 
Aww thanks.

I do think there is a method to using caruso's. Its hard for me to help some though b/c I have honestly used them ALL for years and cant' remember how it was when I first started. I'm too lazy to rollerset, and its my main way of getting curls. 

I have not tried them on airdried hair with flat ironed roots as someone said, I might try that but when I air...whew...its bad. Frizz city.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 25, 2007)

MissScarlett said:


> Aww thanks.
> 
> I do think there is a method to using caruso's. Its hard for me to help some though b/c I have honestly used them ALL for years and cant' remember how it was when I first started. I'm too lazy to rollerset, and its my main way of getting curls.
> 
> I have not tried them on airdried hair with flat ironed roots as someone said, I might try that but when I air...whew...its bad. Frizz city.



yeah, airdrying works well for some but not everyone. I see a lot of women that get smooth results from airdrying but that hasn't been the case for me I get more breakage when I airdry.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 25, 2007)

Reslnt1 said:


> i can't find the part mentioned below



Check the "2007" album in my fotki, under "June 2007"  All the rollerset pics are w/ Caruso Rollers.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Cien (Jul 25, 2007)

MissScarlett said:


> For me, I only leave the roller on 6-7 secs, if that. I also shake the roller off for excess water. If not, I think it will come out frizzy.
> 
> ETA: I have used caruso's since I was about 16/17 when they first came out and I'm 32. I think I was one of the few black girls to even try them.


 

Thanks for bumpin scorpian!! 

and thanks for the info MissScarlett!! 

 I'll give 'em a try one more time before I place them in my 'items to sell in the hair exchange forum' basket!! lol


----------



## so so chic (Jul 25, 2007)

How straight does you hair have to be before using the rollers?  I'm natural, and I'm wonderin if I could airdry and use them with success.


----------



## MissScarlett (Jul 25, 2007)

so so chic said:


> How straight does you hair have to be before using the rollers? I'm natural, and I'm wonderin if I could airdry and use them with success.


 

i would think so, I haven't tried this method yet but adf said she does and flat irons her roots.

I blowdry my hair not super straight though, flat iron my roots/edge and parts that the dryer didn't get and then roll with the caruso's. 

I am going to try just airdrying and see if that works, I imagine it would if you used a flat iron along with it. 

I am 100% natural.


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 26, 2007)

bumping for shi shi


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 26, 2007)

MissScarlett said:


> what kind is it? I need a better brush for my blowouts


http://www.hairproducts.com/showimage.php?img=03-24-05 013.jpg&preset=2&otherl=1Looks like this one but it's a knockoff.  Mine says Ceramic & Ion.  Got it from BSS for $5.99. And I think it's tinier than this one too...makes it easier for me to use since I'm a little clutzy though.


----------



## MissScarlett (Jul 26, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> http://www.hairproducts.com/showimage.php?img=03-24-05 013.jpg&preset=2&otherl=1Looks like this one but it's a knockoff. Mine says Ceramic & Ion. Got it from BSS for $5.99. And I think it's tinier than this one too...makes it easier for me to use since I'm a little clutzy though.


 
THAT would take some major practice for me. It looks like I'd get into a big fight with it and my hair The brush I use now is not so good. I'm going to check this out.


----------



## Mocha5 (Jul 26, 2007)

MissScarlett said:


> THAT would take some major practice for me. It looks like I'd get into a big fight with it and my hair The brush I use now is not so good. I'm going to check this out.


 
not if you're just blowing the roots.  see i air dry or sit under the dryer then blow the roots.  but with all that hurr you gotta be careful if you're blowing it all out.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanx for this thread i want to try these out soon.. im savin this


----------



## dillard (Jul 30, 2007)

ok, i tried 2 more times and still didn't come out right. maybe i'm just retarded....

both times i did not add anything to my hair, only steamed the rollers for like 5-10 sec, then left to dry/steam for 45 minutes. when i took it out, my hair _looked_ dry but felt kinda moist and curled but as soon as i put a comb through it, all the curls came out, i wrapped it and it ended up stick straight, not even a little bump... the second time i did the same thing but left it to dry for 1 whole hr. same thing happened. 

i'm gonna try this ONE more time. :crossfingers:


----------



## Innocent_Kiss (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck dillard.  I hope it works out!  I think rollersetting is an excellent alternative to flat ironing.  My hair hates me for flat ironing so much


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 30, 2007)

Carusos are the best styling product. period!


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 31, 2007)

dillard said:


> ok, i tried 2 more times and still didn't come out right. maybe i'm just retarded....
> 
> both times i did not add anything to my hair, only steamed the rollers for like 5-10 sec, then left to dry/steam for 45 minutes. when i took it out, my hair _looked_ dry but felt kinda moist and curled but as soon as i put a comb through it, all the curls came out, i wrapped it and it ended up stick straight, not even a little bump... the second time i did the same thing but left it to dry for 1 whole hr. same thing happened.
> 
> i'm gonna try this ONE more time. :crossfingers:



i tried it two more times myself. i have the vidla sassoon rollers which work the same way as the caruso's. when I first got them they worked great now my hair are so limp sometime si barely get a curl and it's really frustrating. 

Dillard have you been using them right after you coem out of the shower. I have been doing that and I am wondering if that's why my curls come out really limp. I think my hair gets moist from taking long how showers so maybe that's why it doesnt work. 

I am going to keep trying because I really want these to work. I know as my hair gets longer I'll be using them more and more.


----------



## Katt73 (Jul 31, 2007)

dillard said:


> ok, i tried 2 more times and still didn't come out right. maybe i'm just retarded....
> 
> both times i did not add anything to my hair, only steamed the rollers for like 5-10 sec, then left to dry/steam for 45 minutes. when i took it out, my hair _looked_ dry but felt kinda moist and curled but as soon as i put a comb through it, all the curls came out, i wrapped it and it ended up stick straight, not even a little bump... the second time i did the same thing but left it to dry for 1 whole hr. same thing happened.
> 
> i'm gonna try this ONE more time. :crossfingers:


 
Dillard...your hair looks crazy thick, like mine.  Try not combing your curls for a few minutes after taking out the curlers.  In fact, when mine are particularly moist and I don't have time to let them sit in the curler longer, I use a duckbill clip to make a pincurl for about 10 minutes before combing.  That way, the weight of the damp curl won't pull it completely straight before you style it.

Don't give up yet!  They're too good to get frustrated...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 31, 2007)

I got mine today!!  Im like 6 weeks post so I dunno how well they will work.. but Im excited! I wanna master these things...


----------



## dillard (Jul 31, 2007)

Katt73 said:


> Dillard...your hair looks crazy thick, like mine. Try not combing your curls for a few minutes after taking out the curlers. In fact, when mine are particularly moist and I don't have time to let them sit in the curler longer, I use a duckbill clip to make a pincurl for about 10 minutes before combing. That way, the weight of the damp curl won't pull it completely straight before you style it.
> 
> Don't give up yet! They're too good to get frustrated...


 
ok, thanx katt. that sounds like a v. good idea! i'm leaving for jamaica tomorrow, i'll be gone 3 weeks and i'm gonna bring my carusos as my ONLY styling tool. no flat iron curling iron magnetic rollers blow dryer NETHIN!! so i'm depending on these bad boyz to get me through!!


----------



## dillard (Jul 31, 2007)

locabouthair said:


> i tried it two more times myself. i have the vidla sassoon rollers which work the same way as the caruso's. when I first got them they worked great now my hair are so limp sometime si barely get a curl and it's really frustrating.
> 
> Dillard have you been using them right after you coem out of the shower. I have been doing that and I am wondering if that's why my curls come out really limp. I think my hair gets moist from taking long how showers so maybe that's why it doesnt work.
> 
> I am going to keep trying because I really want these to work. I know as my hair gets longer I'll be using them more and more.


 
no, i wasn't using them out of the shower... but i guess the bathroom has been more hot n humid in general lately... i'm going to try katt's idea and see if that works for me, u should try that too!?


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 31, 2007)

I LOVE mine!  I don't steam the cap, never even thought of that.  I do know the first time I tried them, they were too "wet".  The key really is to keep it under 10 seconds max.  I heat them for 5-6 seconds shake off the excess water and roll.  I will say it takes 15-25 mins to COMPLETELY dry depending on much hair I put and what size rollers.

Don't give up...they really are GREAT!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 31, 2007)

Pixel Lady said:


> I LOVE mine!  I don't steam the cap, never even thought of that.  I do know the first time I tried them, they were too "wet".  The key really is to keep it under 10 seconds max.  I heat them for 5-6 seconds shake off the excess water and roll.  I will say it takes 15-25 mins to COMPLETELY dry depending on much hair I put and what size rollers.
> 
> Don't give up...they really are GREAT!



PL - Do you add nething to your ends (butter, moisturizer, etc)? Do you use end papers?


----------



## tschizum (Jul 31, 2007)

I've had mine about 2 weeks.  I usually just use a little elasta Qp mango butter, let it steam for 5-10 seconds and then roll. It takes forever to dry I got my best result after 2 hours of drying. I also take the cover off before I steam and using small sections of hair helps too.


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 31, 2007)

kels823 said:


> PL - Do you add nething to your ends (butter, moisturizer, etc)? Do you use end papers?



I use Fekkei glossing cream...about the size of a pea, for my whole head. (But I use this no matter what I do) 

Yes, I use end papers...in my book foam and direct contact with hair equals a


----------



## cubanit (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought the set Saturday and used them right after I permed. I got excellent results. What I did was After I deep conditioned I mixed a little biosilk and wgo in my hands and ran it through my hair.Then sat under the dryer. . I wrapped an end paper around the roller. Steamed for about 6 seconds and rolled em up. I wiated a good 30 minutes before I took them out. My hair was silky like I had flat ironed it. I am super texlaxed. So I was excited that I got such a smooth finish.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay so I used mine this morning!! 

I had no body, etc in my hair before using them. Im 6 weeks post so I got some definite 'new growth action' goin on!!  I only steamed the rollers. I didnt have ne end papers (will get some tonite) so I put a little EndAll on my ends. In retrospect this may be a bit too heavy but Ill know for next time. I steamed the rollers for about 8 seconds, shook out the excess water and rolled up the sections of hair. I put the covers over them after I rolled them cuz the rollers wouldnt stay on w/o the covers. I didnt steam them tho. I left the rollers in for about 5 minutes then took each one out. I didnt touch my hair, just went around the house and did some stuff. Then right before I left the house I finger combed my hair. I used a little Aveda Anti Humectant thru-out my hair, just becuz its super duper humid today and my roots are already boofy!! EndAll really wasnt the best product to use for this BUT I do definitely have more volume than before! No curls per se but volume, ya know? Im happy, I know Ill figure it out better the more I use them! 

Next time Ill use end papers, use something lighter on my ends (maybe chi?) and maybe leave the rollers in while my hair dries instead of taking them out. I dont have pix cuz I couldnt find my camera this morning. But next time Ill take pix and put them in my fotki! 

I love this thread and my Caruso's!!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Aug 13, 2007)

Got THEM ... Love THEM   I bought em like a week ago and they are wonderful and brilliant


----------



## gimbap (Aug 13, 2007)

dillard said:


> ok, i tried 2 more times and still didn't come out right. maybe i'm just retarded....
> 
> both times i did not add anything to my hair, only steamed the rollers for like 5-10 sec, then left to dry/steam for 45 minutes. when i took it out, my hair _looked_ dry but felt kinda moist and curled but as soon as i put a comb through it, all the curls came out, i wrapped it and it ended up stick straight, not even a little bump... the second time i did the same thing but left it to dry for 1 whole hr. same thing happened.
> 
> i'm gonna try this ONE more time. :crossfingers:


 
This is the same problem I have.  It comes out pretty, but as soon as I come/style my hair, the curls are gone.  

How are yall getting your curls to last?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 15, 2007)

Question - are you all rolling the caruso's under or over? 

Like when ppl do a rollerset, they roll UP (roller on top of the hair). Are you guys doing the same w/ the Carusos?


----------



## scorpian (Aug 15, 2007)

cubanit said:


> I bought the set Saturday and used them right after I permed. I got excellent results. What I did was After I deep conditioned I mixed a little biosilk and wgo in my hands and ran it through my hair.Then sat under the dryer. . I wrapped an end paper around the roller. Steamed for about 6 seconds and rolled em up. I wiated a good 30 minutes before I took them out. My hair was silky like I had flat ironed it. I am super texlaxed. So I was excited that I got such a smooth finish.



This gives me hope....I will be trying them on my texlaxed hair


----------



## keedz (Aug 15, 2007)

I got mine yesterday and I'm trying them out right now. Someone metioned earlier that they used clips that came with the system, did you all get clips? I didn't get any...


----------



## Debbie Lynn (Aug 15, 2007)

Coming out of "semi-lurk mode"! I just got my Caruso this weekend. When I first used it my curl was kind of puffy. But after reading how to use it on this thread my second attempt is wonderful. I have smooth full bouncy curls. 

I try to avoid using heat in my hair as much as possible after growing from a very, _very_ short boy cut last year to nape length. I'm very careful to protect my strands! 

Great instructions ladies!


----------



## IntoMyhair (Aug 26, 2007)

Just picked me up some. Can't wait to try them i got them at sallys. I've read everyone's comments. Hopefully my first attempt will come out ok. Today was hair wash day so tomorrow, (I'm airdrying tonight) i'll use them and see 

but so far everyone recommends 

end papers
not letting them steam more than 10 seconds
leaving them in for at least 30 minutes 
either adding a leave in or lottabody to the water 
using something on your ends 
and shaking out the excess water



Wish me luck


----------



## yodie (Aug 26, 2007)

You all are giving me hope again.

I brought caruso's awhile back but was too hair challenged to use them, so I took them back to Sally's.


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 26, 2007)

I love my Carusos.  I'm going to have to start using end papers and see if things turn out better then they already have.
Like many of the other ladies I don't steam the cap. I haven't found a need to.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't steam the caps. It will take forever for your hair to dry if you do that. 

I also don't put any product on my ends before using caruso rollers. I've found if I do that my hair is too wet and the curl doesn't set as well. 

Usually my hair is dry within 10-15 mins and I take the rollers out and go. If your bathroom is warm and humid, like if you just got out the shower for instance, you won't come out with a good set and it will take your hair forever to dry, IMO.

When I take my rollers out I just lightly finger fluff and go. I don't comb. Well, I try not to comb as much as possible anyway so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## curlycraze (Aug 26, 2007)

When I set my dry hair on rods overnight, I NEVER comb...just use my fingers to part the curls. Good luck.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Aug 26, 2007)

I Love Love Love caruso's. What took me so long to get them?
No more setting under the hair dryer to wet set my hair. I'll be carusoing all the way baby!

To help me out I set my hair first so as not to feel rushed. With having to get my hair parted and smoothed out while the roller was steaming. 
I removed each roller 1 at a time and set them. That way I left them steaming for 7 to 10 seconds. Before setting I used a little bit of red palm butter. 

I also picked up some conair proclips to use instead of the caps that come with the caruso's. I'll say those helped because the curls with the caps where not ready when the curls with the clips where. I used about 4 caps and the rest where clips.

My hair came out as if I had just done a fresh wet set with the full body and all. I finger combed it into a wrap and used Macherieamour's saran wrap techinque to romove a lot of the body. Than finger combed it the way I wanted. 

Now how I'll sleep is another question. 

I like how the smaller caruso's curls turned out I'll have to pick up some more or order them.

I took pics but since I'm on the HYH challenge I'll just put them in that album for the reveal when I make the album that is.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 7, 2007)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I don't steam the caps. It will take forever for your hair to dry if you do that.
> 
> *I also don't put any product on my ends before using caruso rollers. I've found if I do that my hair is too wet and the curl doesn't set as well. *
> 
> ...



I found the bolded to be true for me also. I use the vidal sassoon rollers which is pretty much the same as caruso's. tonight i used it without any product and the curls came out much better. i couldnt believe it. i tried using serum, mango butter, oil, and it still would come out limp. sometimes i would barely get a curl at all.  but my problem is that I like to keep my hair moist and that would be counterproductive if I am am trying to keep the curls.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Oct 7, 2007)

I've found my own little secret product to use when I caruso for a night on the town.......


Mizani Humidity Resistant hair spray 

I've done this twice, once was unintentional, the second time to see if my theory would hold true. The curls that you get when you spray this throughout your hair (I haven't done section by section) are shiney, bouncy and not too soft or too hard....

It seems strange since the spray is supposed to block moisture, but it seems to react positively with the caruso rollers and I got compliments from men both times I've done this.

ETA: I don't steam the caps either.


----------



## Princess Pie (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^Are you using this before or after you use the rollers?


----------



## seeminglysweet (Oct 7, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> ^^^^Are you using this before or after you use the rollers?



I spray it throughout my entire head and comb through before using the rollers.


----------



## dillard (Oct 7, 2007)

seeminglysweet said:


> I've found my own little secret product to use when I caruso for a night on the town.......
> 
> 
> Mizani Humidity Resistant hair spray



i might have to go pick this up.... i had a successful try on my carusos (FINALLY). I had washed my hair the day before and airdried in a ponytail after putting lacio lacio and castor oil in my wet hair. So the next day I used my carusos, i used END PAPERS and left them in for 20 minutes. It came out great, the only problem was my 7 wks of NG that were very puffy so I flat ironed just the roots. I was very happy at how soft and shiny my curls came out  i know with more practice, i'll get better.


----------



## Princess Pie (Oct 9, 2007)

seeminglysweet said:


> I spray it throughout my entire head and comb through before using the rollers.


I tried this yesterday, and I really like it. My curls lasted all day, and today I still have curls. My ends are smoother and my hair still has movement. I normally don't like hairspray, but I'm going to continue using this.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 9, 2007)

seeminglysweet said:


> I've found my own little secret product to use when I caruso for a night on the town.......
> 
> 
> Mizani Humidity Resistant hair spray
> ...



I've heard great reviews of the Mizani Humidity Resistant hair spray. This is a great tip. Last time I caruso'd it was super humid outside and my pretty curls turned frizzy. i was so disappointed.


----------



## Imani (Oct 9, 2007)

I have never used Caruso's as my "style" immediately after washing. I mainly use them maybe a day or two after if i am trying to bring back some curl or go from a straight blow dry to a more roller set look. 

I don't put anything extra on my hair before hand. i only let the roller stay on the steamer a few seconds- like 6. if i get absent minded and leave it on too long i will not use that roller, i will set it aside and let it dry and come back to it- so basically don't let it get too wet. I do not steam the caps. 

Also, you must roll and set the cap quickly. if i am fiddling with my hair too much trying to get the roller on perfect for too long, the steam has been lost and it must be resteamed. it doesn't take long for my hair to hold the curl normally- just a matter of minutes. when i first take out the roller, i don't touch the hair, just leave it in the curled position for a while. then finger comb a little once you feel it is dry and the curl has set. 

It ends up looking something like a loose roller set. it probably takes about 20 minutes


----------



## seeminglysweet (Oct 9, 2007)

Princess Pie said:


> I tried this yesterday, and I really like it. My curls lasted all day, and today I still have curls. My ends are smoother and my hair still has movement. I normally don't like hairspray, but I'm going to continue using this.



Yay! I'm glad it worked for you. The hold and shine is amazing and it's not frizzy from the moisture.


----------



## yodie (Oct 9, 2007)

Going to pick mine up today. 



seeminglysweet said:


> I've found my own little secret product to use when I caruso for a night on the town.......
> 
> 
> Mizani Humidity Resistant hair spray
> ...


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 15, 2007)

bumping....


----------



## gone_fishing (Dec 15, 2007)

Being the PJ junky that I am, I just went out and bought these along with some wrapping papers. I'm going to try it today. I can't wait.  YAY!!!!!!!!

But, first i have chores to do.  BOO!!!!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't use end papers with mine, and I only leave them in for about five minutes tops...and my hair turns out big and bouncy, never frizzy.   

It maybe because I still have the old caruso model from years and years ago...the one you use with a little table salt.  That may make a difference.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 20, 2008)

OK I am really interested in these caruso rollers but I am 100% natural and I do not blowdry or flat iron my hair to straighten it....

So let's say I stretched my hair w/ bands or something and then rolled my hair w/ the steam rollers, would it even work for me

I feel like this is a stupid question,  but I do not fully understand the technology behind it even after reading the whole thread..it seems like most users are relaxed ....


----------



## Caramela (Mar 20, 2008)

If you can bear to sleep with them in the results are very much like a wetset. Very bouncy, and tighter than just leaving them on 20 minutes. When I did this, my curls lasted for a few days.


----------



## Caramela (Mar 20, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> OK I am really interested in these caruso rollers but I am 100% natural and I do not blowdry or flat iron my hair to straighten it....
> 
> So let's say I stretched my hair w/ bands or something and then rolled my hair w/ the steam rollers, would it even work for me
> 
> I feel like this is a stupid question,  but I do not fully understand the technology behind it even after reading the whole thread..it seems like most users are relaxed ....



No. I think it would leave your natural hair rather poofy.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 20, 2008)

Caramela said:


> No. I think it would leave your natural hair rather poofy.


 
Thanks for responding *Caramela*....that is what I thought but I had to ask b/c it seems like such a wonderful tool for quick & non-damaging curls!

I would love to be able to use the steam curlers though ...does anyone have experience using them on natural hair that is simply stretched w/ bands or braids...good and bad experiences welcome to seal the deal for me as to whether or not I should buy them...

I have a feeling airdrying or using dry heat is the only way to go when natural hmmmm


----------



## locabouthair (Mar 20, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks for responding *Caramela*....that is what I thought but I had to ask b/c it seems like such a wonderful tool for quick & non-damaging curls!
> 
> I would love to be able to use the steam curlers though ...does anyone have experience using them on natural hair that is simply stretched w/ bands or braids...good and bad experiences welcome to seal the deal for me as to whether or not I should buy them...
> 
> I have a feeling airdrying or using dry heat is the only way to go when natural hmmmm



missscarlet is natural and she uses them. her curls came out very pretty
you should pm her.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 20, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> missscarlet is natural and she uses them. her curls came out very pretty
> you should pm her.


 

Thanks *locabouthair* ... I left her a message in her fotki...her hair turned out beautiful!

I noticed that she uses heat to straighten her hair beforehand..I don't know if this makes a differnce..also, her texture is different than mine...

Does anyone know of anyone in addtion to missscarlet, preferably someone w/ 4A or B natural hair that has had success using the Caruso steam rollers

You know what gives me some hope that these can actually work for natural hair---the fact that the Maxiglide uses steam in addition to regular heat to straighten hair, and I have seen naturals use it w/ good results!!

But I don't even know if the steam rollers and the maxiglide are in the same category tech-wise as to how they affect the hair....hmmmmmm


----------



## MiWay (Mar 21, 2008)

I steam the rollers about 7-10 seconds, but not the cover.  Why are you steaming the cover?  I usually let my set dry for as long as possible...30 min to an hour, depending on what I'm doing.  Carusos are definitely trial and error.  The first time I used them, I had nice big curls, but I couldn't do anything with them.  Now, I think about how I want to style my hair first, and then put the rollers in accordingly.  This way, I don't have to do much manipulation when I take the rollers out.


----------



## MissScarlett (Mar 21, 2008)

I LOVE CAruso'!!!!! I have used them for about 15 years!!!


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 21, 2008)

Subsribing


----------



## tenjoy (Mar 21, 2008)

I rather the conair hot rollers that dont use steam.


----------



## kandake (Apr 1, 2008)

*Problems with Caruso Steamer*

Has anyone had problems with the actual steamer not working.  I purchased my kit today and was extremely excited to use them because I finally found an alternative to flat ironing my hair so much.

I rolled half my head and then decided to take a phone call.  I left the steamer plugged in while on the phone (30 - 45 min.)  Now it doesn't work anymore.

I unplugged it added more water plugged in again and it didn't work.  I even let it sit unplugged for a few hours and tried it again and it still doesn't work.

I'm kinda upset because I actually liked the way half of my hair came out.  I didn't think it would work with my short hair - but it did.

Anyway, I just wanted to know if anyone else has had similar problems with this product.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Apr 2, 2008)

I love my caruso's. The first time I used them, I had horrible results. My hair was frizzy but after playing around with them and finding my hair tolerance for them. I'm now able to produce beautiful results. I'm now able to abandon, flatirons for good. If, I want my hair to have the wrap effect with a little bounce to it. I set my hair on the caruso's and then comb the curls out, wrap my hair, put scarf on, unwrap my hair and viola. I love these carouso's The only down side is, my curls only last for a day. That's why I'm going to learn how to do a real roller set so my sets can last longer


----------



## Country gal (May 9, 2008)

Bumping    .....


----------



## SoforReal (May 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying some caruso rollers? Is this something you plug in and add water too? I'm not that quick with rollersetting does it run out of steam quckly? Thanks


----------



## frostydoll (Jun 1, 2008)

Have any naturals 3c/4a tried these? I'm thinking about purchasing some but I want to see results on my hair texture first.


----------



## ahamlet1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Discovered these rollers on youtube. I was very impressed with the video. Came here did a search and found this thread. Went out today and purchased the set. LOOOOOOOVE IT


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm telling you these rollers are awesome!  I am so glad my curling iron broke over the weekend. I used them to spruce up my curls on my wet set from Tuesday- AMAZING!!! 

Like the other ladies said, you don't need to steam the cap. Just shake them to get off any excess moisture and use end paper. They came out perfect.


----------



## Caramela (Aug 7, 2008)

I steam my cover, tap the excess off and let the rollers sit just a little longer than normal. It gives me a tighter curl.


----------



## br0wney3z (Aug 7, 2008)

Ohhh you guys just gave me a great idea!!!  I'm headed to ATL this and was resigned to the idea that I would just use heat to achieve all my looks, but now I'm definitely packing those along for the ride.  I mean if Delta is gonna make me pay to check in luggage then I might as well take EVERYTHING I can fit in the suitcase along too


----------



## unalteredone (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying some carusos, but i'm trying to figure how id use them.

-If i used them after blowdrying,would my hair come out like i had flatironed it? (i'm relazxed btw)
- I usually flat iron once a week after a dc, and go to the gym 3 times week, which usually ruins my straight style. I was thinking about buying these to take the dent from my ponytail holder out of my hair and to bring more volume to my hair without damage, does anyone else do this? I basically want to only have to flatiron once per wash cycle without bunning.

- Are they good for your hair because of the steam? Do they add moisture to the hair?

thanks!


----------



## unalteredone (Aug 17, 2008)

BUMPing...


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 11, 2008)

Unaltered one, it's trial and error. I can tell you, being in this crazy Washington DC humidity/heat, they are the BOMB! I steam the roller for about 8 seconds and then as I'm rolling up my hair I steam the cover until I finish rolling my hair. This I have found makes my curl last longer. Just get it girl, TRY it, You'll LIKE it! Sally's has them on sale now for like $26 bucks.


----------



## grnidmonster (Oct 12, 2008)

that's a CUTE baby Scorpian!!!!


----------



## grnidmonster (Oct 12, 2008)

I am natural 3c/4a and I use these on my natural unstraightened hair and I love them. It actually doesnt make my hair puffy, it straightens it a bit if I leave them in until dry. I only run into problems with them if I steam the roller too long (longer than 6 seconds, I have fine hair) or I take them out before the hair is completely dry. I love them and I was a die hard curling iron freak.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update on Caruso Rollers:

I was the maid of honor in my best friend's wedding this weekend. I threw my caruso roller set (just in case) and two curling irons in my bag for the weekend. On the wedding day I spent almost 2 hours trying to curl my hair. My hair is relaxed and at the top of my bra strap (sorry I don't own a camera to show updates yet) and every time I used the curling irons on the highest heat with holding spray, it wouldn't hold no matter what or who tried it. Last minute I threw some Caruso rollers in my head- PERFECT CURLS!!!! All of my curling irons are now in the trash.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 4, 2008)

I still don't know how to use these things.
I have bought and returned two sets already

My hair is always frizzy afterwards...
Has anyone gotten sleek curls from the caruso's?


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Dec 6, 2008)

bumping.....


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jan 24, 2009)

I was going to start a new thread but figured I would jump onto this one instead.  I bought CARUSO curlers today and just wanted to tell everyone that I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I mean I really, really love them.  I was able to achieve the same look as I do with a flat iron and curling iron but instead my hair is soft and moisturized and bouncy!   I could throw away my curling iron and never look back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone on the fence about it....like I was......just do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The steam heated roller is SOOOO much more gentle then my [email protected] CHI flatiron and Revlon curling iron.  I used mostly the large ones and it looks the same as if I had whipped out my other tools!!

I am sooooo excited!


----------



## froggie08 (Jan 24, 2009)

Jazzzmoods please explain what you did? I have Caruso's and can't figure out how to properly use them. How did you place them in your har and what product did you use?
TIA.


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jan 24, 2009)

froggie08 said:


> Jazzzmoods please explain what you did? I have Caruso's and can't figure out how to properly use them. How did you place them in your har and what product did you use?
> TIA.


 

-I co-washed with VS So Sexy Nourishing Conditioner
-I rinsed and adde VS So Sexy shine serum and VS So Sexy detalngler spray
-Parted my hair into sections and clipped each one like I normally do
-Blow dried my hair using a round brush
-Used mostly the large and a few medium Caruso's to set my hair
   >Let each one sit on the steam for 6 - 8 seconds....any longer and it was too wet
   >rolled up the roller like any other and capped it off with the lid (no steaming the lid)
   > left them in my hair (after doing them all) for about 10 minutes
   >took them out and finger combed.


----------



## FluffyRed (Jul 28, 2009)

SerenityBreeze said:


> You can get end papers (very thin square sheets of paper) from your local BSS for about 2 bucks. They really reduce frizzing. Also, you may want to reduce the time you keep the curler on the steamer. I would suggest 30 seconds. Lastly, depending on what kind of moisturizer your use, it may make your curls limp or absorb too much moisture from the steamer. S-Curl is an example, your hair will not be able to allow the steam to evaporate if you use it first. So try limiting these types of moisturizers prior to using the Caruso. A light oil would probably work best. Good Luck! Once you get the hang of them, you will wonder where have they been all your life!


 
I need to try this, as a fine hair.  Nothing else works reliably!


----------



## brownbean96 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bump, Bump

which rollers do you buy?
Caruso C97958 Professional ION Steam Hairsetter





Or 
Caruso SalonPro Molecular Steam Hairsetter




Or are they the same/doesn't matter?


----------



## kandake (Aug 10, 2009)

brownbean96 said:


> Bump, Bump
> 
> which rollers do you buy?
> Caruso C97958 Professional ION Steam Hairsetter
> ...



I have the second one.  Its the one sold at Sally's.  I don't think I've seen the first set before.


----------



## brownbean96 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank You!



kandake said:


> I have the second one. Its the one sold at Sally's. I don't think I've seen the first set before.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the 2nd one also but the curlers are the same.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 16, 2009)

kandake said:


> Has anyone had problems with the actual steamer not working. I purchased my kit today and was extremely excited to use them because I finally found an alternative to flat ironing my hair so much.
> 
> I rolled half my head and then decided to take a phone call. I left the steamer plugged in while on the phone (30 - 45 min.) *Now it doesn't work anymore.*
> 
> ...


 

Yep.  I have used these since 2006 and my set broke about 10 months ago.  I was on my way to a party and deliberately decided not to curl the night before because I intended to do a last minute set with Caruso.  And then it broke!!!!! 

But I finally bought one yesterday! 

Question, I am under the dryer right now DCing.  I am pondering on whether I should just rollerset today and then touch up with the Carusos tomorrow.  What would you do?


----------



## FluffyRed (Aug 16, 2009)

Really liking these carusos! Anyone still using them?


----------



## jdbe (Sep 16, 2009)

I was just thinking about jumping on the bandwagon after seeing Gabbana girl's beautiful results but I am probably going to get a sew in put in during the next 2-3 weeks. Has anyone ever used them on weave, and if so do you do anything differently? TIA


----------



## Ediese (Sep 16, 2009)

jdbe said:


> I was just thinking about jumping on the bandwagon after seeing Gabbana girl's beautiful results but I am probably going to get a sew in put in during the next 2-3 weeks. Has anyone ever used them on weave, and if so do you do anything differently? TIA


 
I haven't used these rollers, but I'm sure you can use it with weaves the same way. You can usually do anything you can do with your real hair to a weave (rollerset, twistouts, braidouts, etc) The same process would be involved.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Sep 16, 2009)

I love these rollers. They are the best thing and I love the curls. I steam mine for about 6 seconds, sometimes I may steam the caps for about 4, let them sit for about 20 mintues, take them out and let it sit for another 5-10 minutes if I feel any moisture and then finger comb the curls. It leaves luxurious curls, my favorite new "toy"!


----------



## jdbe (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Edeise! I hope you don't mind it looks like you will be my go to person over the next few months!


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 21, 2009)

After reading this entire thread I will be purchasing the Caruso rollers. Can't wait!


----------



## Nayna (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm waiting for my hair to get a bit longer before I use them.

Does anyone follow this lady on youtube? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcMb6Dvz8MU  Her caruso's came out lovely.

So did leobody's! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErGnrpA2aF0



P.S. Her dress at the end is wicked! I love it! lol


----------



## theprototype (Nov 22, 2009)

Nayna said:


> Does anyone follow this lady on youtube? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcMb6Dvz8MU  Her caruso's came out lovely.



Here's a link to her Fotki:

http://public.fotki.com/bronzeg/  (You have to log in to see the pictures)


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 22, 2009)

theprototype said:


> Here's a link to her Fotki:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/bronzeg/  (You have to log in to see the pictures)



Her hair grew so much!

I just saw her caruso video. She waited an hour before she took it out. I dont have caruso's but I have the vidal sasson steam set and I would take them out within 10 to 15 mins and the curls would be set but her hair is much longer than mine, maybe thats why. 

I dont think I'll be using my steam rollers until my hair gets longer. It just wasn't coming out the way I liked.


----------



## kandake (Nov 22, 2009)

Yay! this thread got bumped up.  I love Caruso rollers.  I use them to maintain my style throughout the week after I've flat ironed. 

Lately I've been air drying my hair and then doing a Caruso set.  When its too curly I wrap it for a smoother look.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm trying my carouso steam rollers for the first time today.  I'm airdrying and will remove excess water from my rollers.  I sure hope it comes out okay.  Hopefully my steam rollerset will last throughout Thanksgiving.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 22, 2009)

^^^Good Luck!  But I seriously doubt you'll need it!  I love mine (as you can see in my siggy), best $40 I've ever spent n my hair!
ETA: Don't forget to hook us up here with pictures!!!


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm convinced! Although I'm getting my hair washed and flat-ironed tomorrow, I'm buying these this week.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Nov 22, 2009)

I used these for the first time in a long time on Friday, and it turned out great.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 23, 2009)

Imma get this, ask my mom to get it for Christmas


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 26, 2010)

bump. anyone else?? pictures????


----------



## Anewme67 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered The Caruso rollers from the States and they arrived a few days ago. I was going to wait for the weekend to experiment with them, but the wet weather soon forced my hand.
Although the postage was more than the product, it is worth every penny. I added half a cap of lottabody and the set lasted the entire day. Quite surprising, considering it was quite humid yesterday.The only and minor fault, is the set was quite drying initially, however, the moisture in the air soon desipated that. The curls dropped abit during the day, but this just made the set look like a loose curl, instead of the tighter set curls I had  left home with. 
Thankyou, so much for recommending the product!


----------



## PuddingPop (Jul 15, 2010)

Anewme67 said:


> Ordered The Caruso rollers from the States and they arrived a few days ago. I was going to wait for the weekend to experiment with them, but the wet weather soon forced my hand.
> Although the postage was more than the product, it is worth every penny. *I added half a cap of lottabody* and the set lasted the entire day. Quite surprising, considering it was quite humid yesterday.The only and minor fault, is the set was quite drying initially, however, the moisture in the air soon desipated that. The curls dropped abit during the day, but this just made the set look like a loose curl, instead of the tighter set curls I had left home with.
> Thankyou, so much for recommending the product!


 

You added 1/2 cap of lottabody to the water in the steamer?


----------



## arosieworld (Sep 9, 2010)

Just finished reading this whole thread... Does anyone still love these? Anymore tips for use on texlaxed hair?
TIA
...............................bump....................................


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2010)

SerenityBreeze said:


> You can get end papers (very thin square sheets of paper) from your local BSS for about 2 bucks. They really reduce frizzing. Also, you may want to reduce the time you keep the curler on the steamer. I would suggest 30 seconds. Lastly, depending on what kind of moisturizer your use, it may make your curls limp or absorb too much moisture from the steamer. S-Curl is an example, your hair will not be able to allow the steam to evaporate if you use it first. So try limiting these types of moisturizers prior to using the Caruso. A light oil would probably work best. Good Luck! Once you get the hang of them, you will wonder where have they been all your life!


 Can caruso's damage the hair in any way if you don't know what you're doing or are they pretty foolproof?


----------



## arosieworld (Sep 9, 2010)

IDK divachyk it doesn't seem like many people are still using them and I wish I knew why. But there was nothing in the thread about damage. Though it did seem like there was some sort of learning curve. I am watching some utube vids if anyone mentions damage i'll let you know.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 9, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Can caruso's damage the hair in any way if you don't know what you're doing or are they pretty foolproof?


 
No - they are not damaging since you are using steam versus direct heat. As long as you follow the directions - there shouldn't be any problems. 

If you don't know what you are doing - the worst I can see happening is that your hair does not hold the curls, frizziness, and/or still damp due to leaving the roller on the steamer too long...other than that the steam is more beneficial than using a flat/curling iron


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> No - they are not damaging since you are using steam versus direct heat. As long as you follow the directions - there shouldn't be any problems.
> 
> If you don't know what you are doing - the worst I can see happening is that your hair does not hold the curls, frizziness, and/or still damp due to leaving the roller on the steamer too long...other than that the steam is more beneficial than using a flat/curling iron


 hey thx this sis. 



arosieworld said:


> IDK divachyk it doesn't seem like many people are still using them and I wish I knew why. But there was nothing in the thread about damage. Though it did seem like there was some sort of learning curve. I am watching some utube vids if anyone mentions damage i'll let you know.


 i'll admit, i didn't read all of the pages. can we say busted. do keep me posted sis. thx! 

ETA: maybe the caruso rollers were the bizness sometime ago but was replaced by a new and improved hyped concept....things seem to go in cycles. or maybe we're just behind the power the curve...that's always my case, nothing new there.


----------



## Lovie (Sep 9, 2010)

Didn't read the whole thread...

I just wanted to pop in here to say that I am a texlax, use them successfully, and i HEART them.
They're still amazing. I just used it today for a bang that stayed all day.

Popping back out..


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 10, 2010)

divachyk said:


> hey thx this sis.
> 
> i'll admit, i didn't read all of the pages. can we say busted. do keep me posted sis. thx!
> 
> ETA: maybe the caruso rollers were the bizness sometime ago but was replaced by a new and improved hyped concept....things seem to go in cycles. or maybe we're just behind the power the curve...that's always my case, nothing new there.


 
Nah, nothing's really replaced the Caruso's as far as I've seen, it's just that with products like this there's only so many ways they can be used and threads that can rave about them before folks move on. It's not a new product that's taken over it's just that the hype has passed. I use mine everyother day to style my hair + it's a cheap way to do the steaming for my hair, lol.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 10, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> Nah, nothing's really replaced the Caruso's as far as I've seen, it's just that with products like this there's only so many ways they can be used and threads that can rave about them before folks move on. It's not a new product that's taken over it's just that the hype has passed. I use mine everyother day to style my hair + it's a cheap way to do the steaming for my hair, lol.


I think Caruso's come with varying sizes of rollers, right? Did you make do with the rollers that come with it or did you buy more rollers so that you are using the same size rollers all over.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Sep 10, 2010)

I love my Carusos


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 10, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I think Caruso's come with varying sizes of rollers, right? Did you make do with the rollers that come with it or did you buy more rollers so that you are using the same size rollers all over.


 
The rollers come in varying sizes, 6 rollers for each size which range from Jumbo/Large, Medium, Small Plus, Small, and Petite. I believe you'll have to gage for yourself whether the rollers present within the kit will be sufficient but I do think it works well. The Jumbo's are probably better suited for very long hair so unless you have a LOT of hair you should be able to work with what's present in the kit.

 I don't think you need to/should be using the same size rollers all over, some hair won't be long enough plus you're going for a style and you'll want some curls tighter while others should be more loose. I recently cut my hair and even with shorter hair I end up using the same rollers because the varying sizes work well.


----------



## kandake (Sep 10, 2010)

I use them quite often.  Probably a few times a week.  I've been through about 3 Caruso steamers so I have a ton of rollers.  Even though my hair is short, I prefer the jumbo and medium sized rollers.


----------



## Summer79 (Sep 10, 2010)

LOVE my Caruso set.  I'm on my second unit but I use them very often in cooler months.  Besides my love henna, it's the best thing I've ever purchased for my hairl.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 11, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> The rollers come in varying sizes, 6 rollers for each size which range from Jumbo/Large, Medium, Small Plus, Small, and Petite. I believe you'll have to gage for yourself whether the rollers present within the kit will be sufficient but I do think it works well. The Jumbo's are probably better suited for very long hair so unless you have a LOT of hair you should be able to work with what's present in the kit.


 I hope to get my Caruso's sometimes this month. I will work with what's in the kit  b/c you're right, all my hair isn't the same length...so I should be fine.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Sep 11, 2010)

*I tried these once and didnt like the results... I will be trying again as the YT videos have renewed faith... my didnt come close to looking like ANY of videos on YT, Lol... *


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 11, 2010)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I tried these once and didnt like the results... I will be trying again as the YT videos have renewed faith... my didnt come close to looking like ANY of videos on YT, Lol... *


 
Just keep trying and experiment, you'll find you really like it. I do anyway, lol. I think practice makes perfect and it's all about finding the technique that works for you.


----------

